# Off Duty?!?!



## 007medic (Jun 13, 2005)

So what is everyones off duty past time?


----------



## Summit (Jun 13, 2005)

What is this "off duty" of which you speak?

(7 more on a 72)


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 13, 2005)

Sleeping


----------



## Stevo (Jun 13, 2005)

guitars & caddilacs, country muuuuuuuiiiiisic


----------



## ECC (Jun 13, 2005)

Overtime.








Building model fire engines and emergency vehicles.











BEER.


----------



## emtbuff (Jun 13, 2005)

School work

Sleep

Shopping

Scrapbooking (when I am done with the first  )


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 13, 2005)

Ride the ambulance.  

My "on duty" time isn't riding the ambulance.


----------



## emtal233 (Jun 13, 2005)

Now that the warm weather is here Golf


Golf 




oh and more Golf and softball with the vollie.......


----------



## Jon (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 13 2005, 12:49 PM
> * Ride the ambulance.
> 
> My "on duty" time isn't riding the ambulance. *


 Yep... How true for us vollies....

I work as a Security Officer / EMT

I vollie with 2 squads as an EMT

I go to medic school, and spend 40 hours a week on an ambulance as a "medic wannabe" thru July. All unpaid.   

I also am working on starting a job with the local AMR branch... special event stuff.

In my other time, I'm working on my car or doing homework.

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 13, 2005)

For those who don't know, I'm a CPA in real life.

In my off time, I am a firefighter/EMT-CC at the Eaton's Neck Volunteer FD, an EMT-CC at the Commack Volunteer Ambulance Corps, a scuba instructor, scrapbooker, swimmer, sailor, and bar hanger-outer.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 13, 2005)

My kids, Alcohol, Kayaking, Alcohol. (CC&Gindger to be exact) Life is good. I really am not an alcoholic, I just pretend. :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 13 2005, 05:21 PM
> * For those who don't know, I'm a CPA in real life.
> 
> *


 So... can we start with the math / accountant jokes???


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 13 2005, 06:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 13 2005, 06:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Jun 13 2005, 05:21 PM
> * For those who don't know, I'm a CPA in real life.
> 
> *


So... can we start with the math / accountant jokes??? [/b][/quote]
 I've heard them all.  And I'm not an accountant or a mathematician.  So fire away.


----------



## Jon (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 13 2005, 07:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 13 2005, 07:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard them all.  And I'm not an accountant or a mathematician.  So fire away.   [/b][/quote]
 Ummm... doesen't CPA stand for Certified Public Accountant?


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 13 2005, 09:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 13 2005, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm... doesen't CPA stand for Certified Public Accountant? [/b][/quote]
 Yes, but I don't do accounting.  I don't make and book journal entries, nor do I do taxes.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 14, 2005)

When I have the time I play pool, go out on the boat, (and when we can afford it rent wave runners, I LOVE those things) or force my husband to take me out dancing.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 13 2005, 11:49 AM
> * Ride the ambulance.
> 
> My "on duty" time isn't riding the ambulance. *


 Somehow I thought there would have been beer involved in your off duty time  <_<  <_<


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 14 2005, 11:32 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 14 2005, 11:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-rescuecpt_@Jun 13 2005, 11:49 AM
> * Ride the ambulance.
> 
> My "on duty" time isn't riding the ambulance. *


Somehow I thought there would have been beer involved in your off duty time  <_<  <_< [/b][/quote]
 Sometimes.  But when you work 60 - 70 hours a week, volunteer 10 - 20 and sleep 6 - 8 hours a night, that doesn't leave a ton of time left over.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 13 2005, 09:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 13 2005, 09:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm... doesen't CPA stand for Certified Public Accountant? [/b][/quote]
 What did you think it meant?


----------



## Phridae (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 14 2005, 12:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 14 2005, 12:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you think it meant? [/b][/quote]
 I didnt know what it ment.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 14, 2005)

Sleep, overtime, volunteer, and hope for time with the family.


----------



## Jon (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 14 2005, 01:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 14 2005, 01:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you think it meant? [/b][/quote]
 well... she said she "wasn't an accountant"


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 14, 2005)

See above.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 14 2005, 10:24 PM
> * See above. *


 I was answering YOUR question..


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 14 2005, 03:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 14 2005, 03:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know what it ment. [/b][/quote]
 That doesn't surprise me.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 16, 2005)

I can't stop laughing.  This thread is classic EMTLife


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 16 2005, 06:27 AM
> * I can't stop laughing.  This thread is classic EMTLife *


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm confused... how can you be a CPA and not be an accountant?


----------



## Jon (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 17 2005, 12:36 AM
> * I'm confused... how can you be a CPA and not be an accountant? *


 That was MY question... but beacuse you aren't ME, they won't gang up on you and belittle you, just calmly explain things  


Sheesh!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 17, 2005)

OH NO!!!      Baby Medic is feeling belittled!

We cannot have that.  

Quick, someone get him a bottle and fill it with beer!

Someone else rub his back and talk nicely to him so he doesn't cry.












There....now do you feel better?


And I wonder the same thing about a CPA vs. Accountant.....


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 17, 2005)

cancel that beer... he is under age. I don't think he could handle any of the women here touching him let alone rubbing his back. so why don't we continue to pester the little bugger...


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 17 2005, 12:22 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 17 2005, 12:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CodeSurfer_@Jun 17 2005, 12:36 AM
> * I'm confused... how can you be a CPA and not be an accountant? *


That was MY question... but beacuse you aren't ME, they won't gang up on you and belittle you, just calmly explain things  


Sheesh! [/b][/quote]
 Sometimes you are just the person who get's ganged up on and belittled... you'll be ok. Just dont ask stupid questions.  On the subject of stupid questions... my EMT teacher started the class by telling us "there are no stupid questions, just stupid people."  Not that I'm calling you stupid, I just thought that was funny.

Enjoy your bottle of beer, and I will rub your tummy till you fall asleep!


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 18 2005, 12:30 AM
> * and I will rub your tummy till you fall asleep! *


 I'm going to hold you to that....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 17 2005, 04:43 PM
> * cancel that beer... he is under age.
> 
> 
> so why don't we continue to pester the little bugger...   *


 OK then...a bottle of warm milk....wouldn't want to violate MANY laws   

And I am with you on that..

Hey JON...if she rubs your tummy will you start thumping your foot for us?


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 17 2005, 05:43 PM
> * cancel that beer... he is under age. I don't think he could handle any of the women here touching him let alone rubbing his back. so why don't we continue to pester the little bugger...   *


 you are sooo mean.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 18 2005, 07:42 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 18 2005, 07:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CodeSurfer_@Jun 18 2005, 12:30 AM
> * and I will rub your tummy till you fall asleep! *


I'm going to hold you to that.... [/b][/quote]
 Only if you promise to thump your foot.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't do accounting, that's how I can be a CPA but not an accountant!


----------



## 007medic (Jun 20, 2005)

you are suppose to scratch the tummy to get him to thump his foot. LOL


----------



## vtemti (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 18 2005, 08:45 AM
> * Hey JON...if she rubs your tummy will you start thumping your foot for us? *


 I would!!!!!!


----------



## Phridae (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 15 2005, 07:27 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 15 2005, 07:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't surprise me. [/b][/quote]
 Ya know, I used to like you.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jun 20 2005, 03:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jun 20 2005, 03:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, I used to like you. [/b][/quote]
 I _used_ to like you too. 

But that's okay, my wife bought me a pet rock at a yard sale on Saturday. It can't sling mud at my PM box. 

I named it Fred.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 18 2005, 07:45 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 18 2005, 07:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 17 2005, 04:43 PM
> * cancel that beer... he is under age.
> 
> 
> so why don't we continue to pester the little bugger...  *


OK then...a bottle of warm milk....wouldn't want to violate MANY laws   

And I am with you on that..

Hey JON...if she rubs your tummy will you start thumping your foot for us? [/b][/quote]
 Careful, you don't wanna get him too excited. He may have an accident.  :lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

would that be while his foot is thumping or only when he is "done"... :blink:  :huh:  :unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 03:02 AM
> * would that be while his foot is thumping or only when he is "done"... :blink:  :huh:  :unsure: *


 I don't want to know...


and I'm selling Fred on eBay for $19.99!

Buy it quick, his brother is 39.99 in Spencer Gifts.  :lol:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 12:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 12:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 03:02 AM
> * would that be while his foot is thumping or only when he is "done"... :blink: :huh: :unsure: *


I don't want to know...


and I'm selling Fred on eBay for $19.99!

Buy it quick, his brother is 39.99 in Spencer Gifts.  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 I can't believe you selling your friend like that.  I'm sure Fred is a good pet rock.  Heartless... completely.


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 01:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 01:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 03:02 AM
> * would that be while his foot is thumping or only when he is "done"... :blink: :huh: :unsure: *


I don't want to know...


and I'm selling Fred on eBay for $19.99!

Buy it quick, his brother is 39.99 in Spencer Gifts.  :lol: [/b][/quote]
 what is your Ebay ID??


----------

